# Idle relearn steps???



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a 2006 Nissan Altima and I did a oil change and air filter change and I decided to go ahead and clean the throtle body while I was messing around with everything. Man was that a mistake. Its my wifes car and man is she pissed at me. It idles around 1500 RPM's and service engine soon light came on. I reset the service engine light by unhooking the battery for about 5 min and it stayed off for about 3 days and the car idled fine until today the light came back on and its idleing fast again. But dont idle fast all the time. Sometimes if you put it in park it idles normal then other times it idles around 1500 or so. I been reading about this idle relearn procedure but cant find the complete procedure and the correct order in which to do all the steps in. Could someone help me out on this? The dealer told me they would have to do a idle relearn with there scann tool to fix it and there is no other way and it cost $45.50 plus tax is all. But the downfall is the nearest dealer is 100 miles from my home and if there is another way I would like to try it. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Here ya go!!

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002...0507-code.html


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

*Link Error*



Faja said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002...0507-code.html


Hey when I click on this link i get the error 404 file not found. Thanks!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

2006altima said:


> Hey when I click on this link i get the error 404 file not found. Thanks!


Oops, sorry about that!!! it might take a few tries before you get it...

Try this:
-Warm up engine.
-Turn ignition switch "OFF" and wait at least 10 seconds.
-Confirm that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch "ON"? and wait 3 seconds.
-Repeat the following procedure quickly five times within 5 seconds.
a. Fully depress the accelerator pedal.
b. Fully release the accelerator pedal.
-Wait 7 seconds, fully depress the accelerator pedal and keep it for approx. 20 seconds until the MIL stops
blinking and turned ON.
-Fully release the accelerator pedal within 3 seconds after the MIL goes ON.
-Start engine and let it idle.
-Wait 20 seconds.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

*I think I got it.*

Ok I think I got it. Its back to a normal idle and everything seems to be ok. The last step where you wait 7 seconds and then press accelarator till light sevice engine soon light starts flashing then stays on then when it goes off you let off gas and start engine and wait 20 sec. The SIS light never went off I tried whole procedure 2 times. So I did it again and when SIS light stoped flashing I let off gas within 3 sec and started and let run for 20 sec then reved engine up and seems to all be ok now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

2006altima said:


> Ok I think I got it. Its back to a normal idle and everything seems to be ok. The last step where you wait 7 seconds and then press accelarator till light sevice engine soon light starts flashing then stays on then when it goes off you let off gas and start engine and wait 20 sec. The SIS light never went off I tried whole procedure 2 times. So I did it again and when SIS light stoped flashing I let off gas within 3 sec and started and let run for 20 sec then reved engine up and seems to all be ok now. Thanks for your help.


No problem, tell the wifey to make you dinner now!!! :fluffy:


----------

